# SULLEY HAS ARRIVE



## sulley2009 (Oct 13, 2009)

this is Sulley i bought him last i bought last week. this is the enclosure that i have built personally for him out of pressure treated wood. the based of it is pallets that i got from work, broke them down and reconstructed it to the base. the frame and the side consist of pressure treated wood also. it one 2*2 and two 1*2s cut to fit. the sides are chicken wire and the cap is made of the same wood as the frame. yes he will be living year round outside. i live if south Florida and i live fifty feet from a canal so heat and humidity is not a factor. as i am typing this it is about 95 degrees outside and only 10:30 am and on average 83 degrees at night in October. so please any thoughts that you have i would grateful to hear them all.[attachment=2] [attachment=1] [attachment=0]


----------



## bubbategu2 (Oct 13, 2009)

Wow, you're lucky-it's already cold on the West Coast! When I was putting my Gu outside he would stick his nose thru the wire and irritate the sides of his mouth. Do you find that at all with the wire?


----------



## Dvdh1 (Oct 13, 2009)

Pretty Colombian! I live down here in south Florida as well. Because you dont have a roof, I would watch his basking site as the whole enclosure can become one. If you don't have a temp gun, I would get one to monitor temperature gradients. they sell them cheap at harbor freight tools, or they have them at the pet stores as well. You know how much it rains here. I would have a tarp ready to cover the roof so he doesn't flood. Once again very cheap at harbor freight. Very nice.

Dave


----------



## whoru (Oct 13, 2009)

nice lookin gu love the colors


----------



## sulley2009 (Oct 13, 2009)

i wanted to thank you about the heat gun advice i took my boy's ir temp gauge or whatever and the hottest zone was 117 degrees F the coldest 96 degrees so i know that's not good so i moved it a cooler spot and pour two quarts of water throughout the whole tank and the temp went down to 100 on the basking rock and a 85-88 degree cold zone. i was thinking is that why he would be borrowed under at 4:00 in the afternoon and also will that affect his eating if he is to hot thanx for the advice he looks a lot happier he has never stayed on a rock for more than 15 seconds and he stayed there the whole time i took the pictures [attachment=0] [attachment=1] [attachment=2]


----------



## sulley2009 (Oct 13, 2009)

thanx guys he does look great took me all of twenty seconds to pick this tegu haven't got it sexed yet but i think he is a male he has a lot more gold than black just my opinion though based on what i have seen on websites males are more colorful than females and all that thank you he is great


----------



## Dvdh1 (Oct 13, 2009)

Glad to help, that's why we are all here


----------



## sulley2009 (Oct 14, 2009)

is it common for the young tegu to be borrowed a lot meaning in the morning i have to wake him up to eat his food he will walk around the cage for a got amount of the day but i still find him hidden a lot i need some help with that please thanx for the input


----------



## reptilerookie (Oct 27, 2009)

nice gu bro i have a colombian to that i keep out side also he looks like he will be fine if u keep him in that spot


----------



## reptilerookie (Oct 27, 2009)

i also live in south florida


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Oct 27, 2009)

sulley2009 said:


> is it common for the young tegu to be borrowed a lot meaning in the morning i have to wake him up to eat his food he will walk around the cage for a got amount of the day but i still find him hidden a lot i need some help with that please thanx for the input



_Its a baby Gu with a lot of space and its outside,...so I wouldn't expect any thing less. Until he gets bigger and hopefully more confident then maybe he'll spend more time out. Then its also that time of year even though Columbians don't hibernate they do burmate. _


----------



## sulley2009 (Oct 28, 2009)

thanx guys for the info i should be getting some updated picks uploaded soon check back tomorrow thanx again


----------



## txrepgirl (Oct 28, 2009)

Congrats on your new Tegu.He is very cute  .I like the enclosure, too.You did a good job with it.


----------



## sulley2009 (Oct 29, 2009)

Here are some more pics of Sulley. I have added a humidifier to his cage, but I did it in a different way. Routed the hose from the machine under the water bowl and between the bowl and a cool brick. So the first pick is the humidifier. The second is just Sulley getting tough in front of the camera. the last will be Sulley on resting on the hose with the mist coming out of it. I will probably get a container for it and use it as a cool down box but we will see. Give some input it is appreciated. [attachment=2] [attachment=1] [attachment=0]


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Oct 29, 2009)

_He or She is soooo Cute! I want one,..even though I don't need anymore Gus. But if I find one with that much gold,..its a done deal :mrgreen: ._


----------

